# Some favs from this weekend. NSFW (I think)



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)




----------



## camz (May 13, 2013)

Lighting is good and she's a beautiful subject =) Just a little tight on the crop having the top of her head cut off .


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)

camz said:


> Lighting is good and she's a beautiful subject =) Just a little tight on the crop having the top of her head cut off .


Thanks. Yes, I am a tight shooter.


----------



## timor (May 13, 2013)

O la la ! Beauty and beauty.
Tight crop is not always the best. Or you need bigger viewfinder . Seems like always part of your model is missing and that always the good part.


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Thanks. Yes, I am a tight shooter.



Me too. I find I am so concerned with getting the face and eyes tha


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

Oh I think you were a bit generous with the nsfw title. 

Good stuff all around. What was the lighting setup?


----------



## Michael79 (May 13, 2013)

I love the glare in her eyes in number 1, its a great series thanks for sharing.


----------



## manicmike (May 13, 2013)

Great shots.


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Oh I think you were a bit generous with the nsfw title.
> 
> Good stuff all around. What was the lighting setup?



These were just window lighting and a good ole' reflector. My go to. I have great light in my house for this stuff. I am only going to show the tighter shots for her privacy, but I did use one strobe with a strip soft box and a grid over it for some of the other full body shots.


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> These were just window lighting and a good ole' reflector. My go to. I have great light in my house for this stuff. I am only going to show the tighter shots for her privacy, but I did use one strobe with a strip soft box and a grid over it for some of the other full body shots.



Tease.


----------



## weepete (May 13, 2013)

I really like the way you have lit most of these shots. Personally I don't mind the tight crop as the lighting of the subjects really holds my attention. The posing is excellent and looks totally natural too.

The one pic that I'm not to fond of is 3, as I find the white tones on the LHS a bit too light and destracting and her eyes look a bit too pale for me, possibly a bit too much between the tonal range though I really like the high key look and the tones of her hand I think I'd like it more if it was all shot through the white curtains or not.

Overall a great set though, good job!


----------



## kathyt (May 14, 2013)

weepete said:


> I really like the way you have lit most of these shots. Personally I don't mind the tight crop as the lighting of the subjects really holds my attention. The posing is excellent and looks totally natural too.
> 
> The one pic that I'm not to fond of is 3, as I find the white tones on the LHS a bit too light and destracting and her eyes look a bit too pale for me, possibly a bit too much between the tonal range though I really like the high key look and the tones of her hand I think I'd like it more if it was all shot through the white curtains or not.
> 
> Overall a great set though, good job!


Thank you. I was iffy on the third one. I think I will bring down the highlights some.


----------



## pisto1981 (May 14, 2013)

Lovely shots, she is a beauty


----------



## kathyt (May 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > These were just window lighting and a good ole' reflector. My go to. I have great light in my house for this stuff. I am only going to show the tighter shots for her privacy, but I did use one strobe with a strip soft box and a grid over it for some of the other full body shots.
> ...


Runnah, it's nice to leave a bit to the imagination.


----------



## Richichi (Jun 6, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with tight crops as long as it fits the images. Cropped magazine photos are abundant! Personally they all work except the 1st one, but that's just my opinion - Well Done !


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Since when?!  :scratch:


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I think you were a bit generous with the nsfw title.
> ...



If the client doesn't mind, would you mind sharing that one with me via PM or something? I just got a strip softbox and would love to see your results. I also plan to use it for boudoir/bodyscapes.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 6, 2013)

lovely shots.She is a gorgeous women.#4 and 5 my favorite but there all good.


----------



## Gary_A (Jun 6, 2013)

There's a hat?


----------



## esselle (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this is the _perfect_ blend of sensuality, and sexiness. They are different, as we know. 
My favorite is photo #2.
I really love your work! Inspiring, you are.


----------



## hinsonphotography (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice pictures. I would say #5 is my favorite.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 8, 2013)

esselle said:


> I think this is the _perfect_ blend of sensuality, and sexiness. They are different, as we know.
> My favorite is photo #2.
> I really love your work! Inspiring, you are.


Thank you very much. I have been doing a lot of this type of work lately. I really educate my potential clients about what I will and won't shoot. I want the end result to be very classy and not even border on the edge of the flip side. I think that professional hair and makeup is soooooo important with this type of work to get the end result I am looking for. My makeup artist airbrushes all of my clients and it makes such a difference in the end product. Plus it makes post processing super fast. I have been selling "little black books," as I call them, as the end product with their top 30 or so favorite images. Very fun work.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 8, 2013)

I see nothing NSFW


----------



## runnah (Jun 8, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I see nothing NSFW



Same here and I've checked many times.


----------



## baturn (Jun 8, 2013)

Just for the record , I'm retired, so NSFW isn't really a concern   Just sayin'. Oh, and she is gorgeous and you captured it with excellence.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I see nothing NSFW



Sorry Trevor. I thought #2 might be borderline. I will bring in some more skin next time.


----------

